# DEQ2496 phantom power for ECM8000?



## TheaterFan (Sep 1, 2008)

I plan to use a DEQ2496 with an ECM8000. I have read the DEQ2496 manual, but cannot figure out if the phantom power on the DEQ2496 allows output of the ECM8000 into my soundcard. 

Do I still need to buy a mic preamp like the 802? It looks like it just works with DEQ2496.

I am using a SoundMax HS card in my laptop by Analog Devices.

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> It looks like it just works with DEQ2496.


Correct..........

If you want to use the ECM8000 with REW, you require a microphone preamp or a soundcard with an integral mic preamp.

brucek


----------

